# The house is 75% rewired!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sure it is!
















































































It's also 95% wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

At least the bath has a Code-required fan!:












Walk-in tub. Anyone see an issue?











Nice head-banger in the closet:











Cobbled-up kitchen, but well lit:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why, but threads like this one always makes me start hearing mariachi music in the background......


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

480, What are you going to do?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I'm not sure why, but threads like this one always makes me start hearing mariachi music in the background......


The only thing I like about Mexico.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is 75% wired, he never said it was wired correctly.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> 480, What are you going to do?


Bid it like nothing has been done


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> It is 75% wired, he never said it was wired correctly.


 

I was kinda asking if he was going to take on that job or pass as I would do.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Bid it like nothing has been done


Don't forget the tear out.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I fail to see what's wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

The bath fan comment got a chuckle out me wondering if they really thought that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I was kinda asking if he was going to take on that job or pass as I would do.


I don't pass on jobs if there's money to be made. This would just be a time-intensive, tedious job if anything.

The house is on the market, and I was asked by someone who made an offer to price out finishing the electrical. My guess is, between me, the tinner and turdherder, their budget will get blown out of the water.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*the cheaper solution....*










~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh come on, 480, "it's only a two hour job"  .


----------



## Lectric (Nov 22, 2014)

I love the plumbing 90 in the conduit run, I have seen that before. Make sure when you hand over your bid you do it outside, don't want to get caught inside when the fire starts.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool story bro.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

The plumbing looks horrendous too.
Paint that plumbing grey 90 and no one will notice.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

2 words: scorched earth


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

There is a reason that I don't work outside of my trade, I wouldn't attempt brain surgery on my children to save a few bucks.....ehh, I do do my own pluming, and I ****ing hate plumbing and I suck at it. 

Wife wants me to paint the eaves of our house, I try to explain to her that I don't know what I'm doing and that a good pro won't be all that much more than it would cost for me to do it and it would be done right.


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice photo's : ( Doesn't it just make you wonder? 

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

75% wired,
100% weird...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

The plumbing fitting is a classic.


----------



## ramon (Oct 21, 2012)

at least everything has a labeled tag on it should be easy rewire


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ramon said:


> at least everything has a labeled tag on it should be easy rewire


You can't read most of the chickin' scratchin' on 'em. Besides, I think the prospective buyer found out that the selling price of the house really was too good to be true.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That wiring is fine.


----------



## WantAndAble (Feb 19, 2015)

Honestly I wonder where the people that do this kind of stuff come from.

6 months as an apprentice and you would know how to do plenty of the stuff shown here right. So is it someone that just read about it in a book?


----------

